# What does this Genotype mean



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Short answer regarding blue/silver while ignoring the the attachment. You are correct. A blue/silver dog is genetically black. The blue/silver gene is a modifier that can act on either black dogs or brown dogs. It is commonly believed that a single copy of the gene fades black to blue and brown to cafe. Two copies of the gene fade black to silver and brown to silver beige. 

Note that I said "fade," not "dilute." An important clarification is that the term "blue" as poodle people use it is not the same as "blue" in hounds, pitbulls, Dobermans, etc. Two different genes. A blue hound is also genetically black, but the hound pup with the blue dilution gene is born grey and has a grey nose. A blue poodle is born black, has a black nose, and fades to grey. I have never heard of a poodle having the blue dilution gene found in hounds, though I suppose it's possible. It wouldn't be ideal, as the gene is linked to blue dog alopecia. The fading gene in blue/silver poodles isn't linked to any particular health issues to my knowledge. I'm also not aware that any testing services test for poodle blue/silver, but my knowledge might be outdated on that front.


----------

